# Hand slap?



## saskredneck (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got my order of theraband and tied on some green tubes. I tied them on in the over the top method and am experiencing some hand slap. I think my pouch is A little to big which might be the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Sometimes the following will help:

- lighter pouch
- heavier ammo
- slightly longer bands
- tilt forks forward when drawing
- flip technique

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

flip technique works for me!!


----------



## saskredneck (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. I took the tubes off and put on some theraband gold with a lighter pouch. Still has some handslap so I'm going to have to find some heavier ammo.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hand slap is one of the reasons I have started shooting thru the forks. I never get hand slap no matter what I use for ammo. I am a big sissy and hand slap on a cold morning is tough.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't worry Roger, you're not the only big sissy out there... you know how I like to shoot at faster speeds and almost no matter what I do I get some pretty significant hand slap when shooting over the top. The worst is that danged pop right on the fingernail... :-( It only takes about two of those before I'm done with the slingshot.
It's also part of the reason I came up with the Universal Forks design... my girls were going to quit shooting altogether because of handslap, so a major redesign was in order to allow through the forks shooting, so there's no handslap when using high powered fast bands.... while at the same time retaining a flat profile and the ability to shoot OTT shooting for other experimentation and for those who prefer that style of shooting regardless of handslap risk.

There's a lot of different methods for shooting through the forks and if you're thinking about that maybe being the answer to you're problem, and don't really want or need to shoot over the top anymore... then slots like Roger uses, double slots and a couple of other methods are easy to incorporate... and in fact can be cut into many existing OTT frames.


----------



## saskredneck (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. I switched it to shoot through. It looks a little crude but it's working much better. Now I just need to work on getting a little more power out of these bands


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I agree with Bill H. on this one.
Through the forks is a great fix.
I will definately stand by his product design.
I own a target sniper that I use wide tapered TBG and 7/16 steel with no hand slap.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

And another you get no hand slap is a pickle fork shooter


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah flipping works well, flawless


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> And another you get no hand slap is a pickle fork shooter


 Yeah, when I shoot a PFS I get "steel ball to webbing of hold-hand" which is worse!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Why are there like 50 handslap threads going on right now?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Same reason there's 500 PFS threads, I guess.


----------



## TADeadliest (Aug 13, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> And another you get no hand slap is a pickle fork shooter


bro I get handslap all the time with mine and it is painfull too.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

M_J said:


> Same reason there's 500 PFS threads, I guess.


hahahahhaha


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i never get handslaps and i shoot OTT all the time, i put my elastic grooves has high up the fork as possible and this seems to stop the handslaps, i think with the grooves realy high it sort of comes back the same way has a TTF shooter, john


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Some latex formulas generate hand slaps. Therabands are very good for upping the hand slap potential. If you can get the latex from Tex your hand slaps will go away, using a .030 thickness flat band is a plus. A thin pouch can eliminate hand slaps, tweaking the pouch also reduces the amount of energy retained in the pouch, turning the pouch also a benefit, pointing with the forks at the target redirects the retained energy so that it is not delivered to the hand like a whip, lighter/ heavier ammo may not be the problem but the width of the bands can be, 8 inch minimum length from pouch tie to end of forks is a good measurement so that energy does not come back on you.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> And another you get no hand slap is a pickle fork shooter


Yeah, when I shoot a PFS I get "steel ball to webbing of hold-hand" which is worse!
[/quote]

Oh man! Ha ha! Me too MJ. Me and pickle forks just don't get along. I cracked up when I read that!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

. If you break the Pickle Fork rules you get smacked.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> . If you break the Pickle Fork rules you get smacked.










That just killed me Darrell


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thru the forks problem sovled. Shoot anything you want. Also I think John is right about tieing the bands high I also think keeping the top of the fork as flat as you can helps.


----------

